# Accucraft C25



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Arrived yesterday, serial #018. I unpacked it and it appears to be perfect, no damage or even a loose screw. I ran it on rollers and it seems to run great. Haven't run it outdoors yet as the weather has been nasty. Have to make a run to RC Hobbies and get some servos and a battery for the RC installation. Has anyone else received theirs yet?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
Sounds like your Christmas went well! I've always loved the C-25 look and regretted that the D&RGW thwarted Bob Richardson's attempt to save #375. At least we can see them steam in scale miniature!


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Is the C-25 the outside frame version? Came off the Crystal River RR, sold to D&RG?


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
Right. Baldwin locomotive serial number 21757 was built in 1903 for the Crystal River RR as a class 112 and numbered 103. It was reclassified as a C-25 in 1916 and renumbered 432 when it was acquired by the D&RG. It was renumbered to 375 in 1924 when bought by the D&RGW. During its life it went through several modifications including a different cab and tender. Accucraft's model is the 1940s version for which photos exist in the Denver Public Library History Collection. Mine is on the way.


----------



## Tom Burns (May 11, 2008)

I sure hope Cliff follows through and gets Accucraft talked into doing a coal fire C-25. 

John - Is this you Diamondhead engine this year or are you going to repeat with the SP Tenwheeler? 

Tom


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine will be at Diamondhead and it's radio controlled. Anyone else get one or planning to bring it?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a short video taken today. It's still Fall here, the wind is blowing and the leaves are falling like rain. Anyway it runs great and I will have it a Diamondhead Thursday. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKr9lxz_2n4


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks Good John, Hard to tell not seeing them side by side, but it looks to be about the same size as an EBT mike?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 11 Jan 2013 03:58 PM 
Looks Good John, Hard to tell not seeing them side by side, but it looks to be about the same size as an EBT mike? 

Hey Jeff, you guys going to make it this year? Looking forward to some king cake and watching and running some steam. It's a nice size, not too big but big enough to pull whatever you want it too. There should be some EBT engines there so we can compare. My only complaint is......no adjustable oiler, just the same old oil guzzling type they used before. It has a tender pump, but it goes through some water when you put a load on it so I need a goodall valve also. Also, want to replace the safety with a true 'pop' valve.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, sorry to say not going to make DH this year. I have a friend who runs an EBT here on occasion, I like the looks and size of the engine. He gets long runs usually pulling a half dozen cars. It is capable of much more, as he has pulled about 30 of my (out of scale 1:32) freight cars one day. (any train is better then running light) 
He has several Accucraft engines and has been playing with the adjustable oilers. We are shooting for about 4cc's per hour. Thats about what my Aster Mikado & Berkshire use and seems to be a good rate. 
With temps forecast to be in the low 70's this weekend we are planning on boiling some water here. Have fun at DH.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

What a great looking, and appears to be a great running locomotive.

Definitely one that will be on an extended wish list for me.


----------

